# Estee Lauder vs. MAC Foundation



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

I went to Nordie's the other day and tried Estee Lauder's Doublewear Light Foundation. It felt so light and still gave me the coverage I need. I normally wear MAC Studio Fix Fluid but I'm thinking of switching to E.L.'s. Anyone use E.L.'s foundation? I'm kind of torn since studio fix gives me coverage but it feels heavier. Especially with summer coming soon, which do you all think would be best?


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2008)

Definitely go for Double Wear Light, it's such a better formula without the flat look that Studio Fix sometimes gives, plus it's summer, so you don't want to loo so made up. I bought it today and it's fabulous, I gave a couple of samples a trial run and fell in love with it. Luminous without making you look oily.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

Yea I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it on..Does it have lasting power though? Thats my only concern really.


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2008)

I tried it for 12 hours and was rather pleased with the results, it lasts more and stays more true texture wise than Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

Wow..thanks! I definitely have to get this


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jun 2, 2008)

I know I'm a bit late on this, but i work for EL and the double wear light is AMAZING!!!!!! should last at least 8 hours and it is such a fresh finish.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_I know I'm a bit late on this, but i work for EL and the double wear light is AMAZING!!!!!! should last at least 8 hours and it is such a fresh finish._

 
It is amazing! I've been using it for about a week now and I am in love! Definitely my HG fundation. Do you know if there's any concealer from Estee Lauder similar to the Double Wear Light finish and lasting power? 

I really need a better concealer. Mine seem to fade after some time and my undereye concealer makes my eye area look so dry and cakey even though the rest of my face is fabulous.


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 4, 2008)

While you'd prefer an Estée Lauder concealer, opt for Bobbi Brown's Corrector or Creamy Concealer. I have nasty circles and those are my HGs. Or you can try the Clé de Peau stick concealer, expensive BUT worth it.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_While you'd prefer an Estée Lauder concealer, opt for Bobbi Brown's Corrector or Creamy Concealer. I have nasty circles and those are my HGs. Or you can try the Clé de Peau stick concealer, expensive BUT worth it._

 
I actually tried the Cle de Peau concealer this weekend and although it did take away the darkness, it didn't last on me. I'll have to try Bobbi Brown's. Thanks.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jun 5, 2008)

Estte lauder make a double wear concealer which i like for dark circles and its long lasting again... the other good one is disappear which is a foundation kind of texture so it goes on nice and creamy


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_Estte lauder make a double wear concealer which i like for dark circles and its long lasting again... the other good one is disappear which is a foundation kind of texture so it goes on nice and creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## elba114 (Jun 12, 2008)

I definately agree..EL's Dw Light is fabolous! 
I recently did make up for a wedding this weekend, and the weather hit 103! The girls not only looked great, but the makeup never wore off! they looked flawless! i was lucky enough to have attended and got 2 more bookings for 2 more weddings, bc of the makeup!! as for concealer..try el's dw concealer. my tip would be to place it on the back of your hand to warm up a little, then with your ring finger ( it has the most warmth), tap onto your undereye circles.  please note; i definately recommend using an undereye cream before hand, or if you feel that you are dry under your eyes, ive been using EL's Re Nurtive concealer in light duo! very hydrating!


----------



## aimee (Jun 12, 2008)

i switch between studio fix fluid and EL doublewear (the regular one)
the doublewear is heavier in coverage and transfer free and the sff can be build up or sheered out so when my skin looks good i use sff when it looks bad i use EL doublewear ...i really love both foundations and always got a bottle of each at home


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elba114* 

 
_I definately agree..EL's Dw Light is fabolous! 
I recently did make up for a wedding this weekend, and the weather hit 103! The girls not only looked great, but the makeup never wore off! they looked flawless! i was lucky enough to have attended and got 2 more bookings for 2 more weddings, bc of the makeup!! as for concealer..try el's dw concealer. my tip would be to place it on the back of your hand to warm up a little, then with your ring finger ( it has the most warmth), tap onto your undereye circles.  please note; i definately recommend using an undereye cream before hand, or if you feel that you are dry under your eyes, ive been using EL's Re Nurtive concealer in light duo! very hydrating!_

 
Thanks...I'll have to try the hydrating concealer since my undereye area is dry.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

i think EL's are really nice.
I own 2 MAC foundations and they seem to break me out and can look abit unnatural sometimes
but i got a sample of the EL double wear (original) and i was so amazed at how good the coverage was but was still natural looking... so im gonna buy a full sized bottle from the airport along with their double wear concealer


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think EL's are really nice.
I own 2 MAC foundations and they seem to break me out and can look abit unnatural sometimes
but i got a sample of the EL double wear (original) and i was so amazed at how good the coverage was but was still natural looking... so im gonna buy a full sized bottle from the airport along with their double wear concealer_

 
How much cheaper are cosmetics and other beauty products at the airport? I always hear of people buying stuff there. And do they have a wide range or products and brands or just a few? Thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_How much cheaper are cosmetics and other beauty products at the airport? I always hear of people buying stuff there. And do they have a wide range or products and brands or just a few? Thanks_

 
it depends really.. it could be about 15% - 30% off


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think EL's are really nice.
I own 2 MAC foundations and they seem to break me out and can look abit unnatural sometimes
but i got a sample of the EL double wear (original) and i was so amazed at how good the coverage was but was still natural looking... so im gonna buy a full sized bottle from the airport along with their double wear concealer_

 
A word of advice, shy away from the double wear concealer, it tends to cake and make you look tired or older. Get some Bobbi Brown Corrector/Creamy Concealer instead, you'll be glad you did. Or if you don't like the thought of two concealers, get Clé de Peau Concealer.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_A word of advice, shy away from the double wear concealer, it tends to cake and make you look tired or older. Get some Bobbi Brown Corrector/Creamy Concealer instead, you'll be glad you did. Or if you don't like the thought of two concealers, get Clé de Peau Concealer._

 
I've tried Cle de Peau and it looked great but didn't last. What would you recommend I wear underneath to help it last longer? And are BB's corrector/ concealer's hydrating and long lasting? Thanks


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 12, 2008)

Always wear Clé de Peau under a good eye cream and slightly powder it. It lasts 6 to 8 hours, weather permitting. For longer wear try Kevyn Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer.

BB's corrector and creamy concealer are lot more emollient than Clé de Peau, but while you can wear Clé de Peau anywhere on your face, you can't with the BB they're too rich for blemishes.

While they are more emollient tecture wise meaning they spread better and blend faster, you'll need a good eye cream as a base for 'em otherwise they'll crease as the day progresses.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 30, 2008)

If I am NC25 in MAC, what shade will I be in *Double Wear Light
Stay-in-Place Makeup SPF 10*?


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably Intensity 2.0, although the tone does seem a bit peachy to me.


----------



## Olliewa (Aug 26, 2013)

Hiya,
	Did you end up going to Double wear . I am an intensity 2.0 with double wear and was just wondering what I would be in MAC foundation .


----------



## lipsMACnbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

I use an eye shadow primer sometimes under my concealer, especially when its really hot and I know my concealer may be in some trouble! that will make it stick like glue! I love the bobbi brown corrector/ concealer and have used it I the past, but for some reason this time around I find it is looking really cakey! I wonder if I got a bad batch


----------

